# K2 Poll: Does yours fade in the sunlight?



## Trekker (Dec 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

Don't forget that a bunch of K1s had this problem, too, so it seems to be a screen problem and not a K2 problem, unlike the contrast that some people are having issues with (not me). I wonder if the other e-readers that use the same screen have had this, too? If this poll gets enough participation, it'll be interesting to see what the percentages actually are. I have a gut feeling it's rarer than it appears to be.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

does temperature play a factor? I have had some sun but not above freezing. I did try reading in sun but not for long. I am assuming that no sun problems with me.
sylvia


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

No fading at all here............temp does not seem to play a factor- though I do not let my k get super hot [i.e. sit in the sun, hot car etc]


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

I've tested mine in the sun, turning pages, and don't seem to have a fading issue.  However, since I live in the northeast, we do not yet get the really strong, 80 or 90 degree sunlight, so I guess I wiil have to wait until summer arrives before I will know for sure.  Right now, I'm getting 45 - 50 degree sunlight.  Would there be a difference?  Something to consider in my case.


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

I've seen some slight fading but as I don't read in the sun often it hasn't bothered me.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Ok...I'm curious to see the percentage of K2's that may have an issue with the text fading in the sunlight. Here is a quick and simple test which should only take a few seconds.
> 
> 1) Make sure it's sunny out - no clouds hiding the sun.
> 2) Take your K2 outside, open a page in any book, angle it so that the sun's rays are directly on the K2's display and start turning pages.
> ...


Mine doesn't fade in the sunlight, but the text on my K2 is noticeably lighter than on my K1 all the time. It is causing more eyestrain for me. I contacted Amazon by email and got an email back that I should call and they would go through some 'troubleshooting' steps with me. Does anyone know what they do? I haven't had the time to make that call yet but I wonder if I should leave well enough alone since everyone seems to think the text is a little lighter and I may get a replacement that has other problems.


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

I voted 'yes', because I had one that did wash out in the sun.  As noted in these pages, GeekBook™ replacement works well in sun.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I just removed my vote for NO and changed it to YES and unacceptable.  I didn't really notice the fading but I live in sunny SW Florida and today I was waiting in the garage for my husband to come down from upstairs.  I was reading my K2 while waiting.  We stepped out side into the bright sunshine and in a few seconds, I couldn't read the screen.  It was that bad.  It got worse as I turned pages and even menus were affected.  I stepped back into the darker garage and no improvement right away.  I had to turn a page to make it start to improve and then it gradually came back to normal but it took a good 10 minutes to come back to normal.

I called Amazon and they are overnighting me a new unit.  The CS rep said to try it out and see if I have the same problem.  It sounds like Amazon does not have a handle on what is causing this yet.  They are just replacing units and hoping that the problem is not on the replacement.

So, bottom line, for me anyway, the fading was nonexistant or unnoticeable at first but then got much worse with time.  (I've had my K2 for 6 wks.).


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Only had my K2 for two days and it has to go back. I checked it yesterday (clouds and sun) and the text faded somewhat but I decided I could live with that. Today it is very sunny and the text becomes unreadable! Amazon is shipping a new one out today. I hope it doesn't turn into the 3 or 4 replacements that some have gone through!  

Thanks to the info on this board that was one of the first things I checked.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this happening to so many units.... I took mine out again today, for about 40 minutes in the sun, and it's not showing any indication of fading.... I think this was my fourth time out with it, it's finally starting to warm up a little here in Northern Illinois....


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My first Kindle 2 had the sun fading issue. The text in about 1/3 of the screen was significantly faded with 1/6 of the screen completely faded on the first page turn or page refresh in the sunlight. I re-tested over the course of one day at temperatures from 45 to 80 degrees F and had consistent fading. I did not have consistent fading on an overcast day. CS sent me a replacement and that Kindle does not have the sun fading issue.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

The very first time I used my Kindle was out in the sun during my son's soccer game. It was in the high 70's that day and VERY sunny, not a cloud in the sky. 
I didn't notice any fading. I haven't been outside with it since but I may try it out again this weekend, just to make sure.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Trekker said:


> That's why I was hoping people would perform the test in the way I described in the first post. It has to be a very sunny day, the sun has to be hitting the kindle directly (so you can see the sun reflected in the display) and you have to turn the pages in order for the fading to show up. That's the best and quickest way to tell if you have a defective K2.
> 
> I have my 3rd K2 but haven't been able to test it yet because it's been cloudy out.
> 
> ...


Well, Amazon is replacing mine, so I got what I wanted from the call. But when I mentioned their ad showing the woman sitting on the beach reading the Kindle. He actually said to me, "Well, it shows a Kindle screen, but we don't really know if she's reading." Can you believe that? I didn't want to confront him about it because I was getting the resolution I wanted but I thought what in the world are you supposed to do with an ebook reader - read or just sit in the sun and look at the Kindle?!! Yeah, she's probably not reading because she can't see the text!

Yes, Trekker, I did the test just as you described. My fading was instantaneous as soon as I went into the sun before I even turned a page. It got worse when I turned a page and even the menus including the one showing the different text sizes was unreadable. When I returned to the shade, it didn't get better automatically. I had to turn a page first and then it only started to improve. It took a good 10-15 minutes to come back up to normal. The CS rep actually had me walk outside my house into the sun with him on the portable phone and describe to him what was happening. It is quite dramatic. Today was a good day to do the test because it was very sunny but cool for SW Florida (only in the high 60's). So that eliminated the possibility that heat was affecting it.

I hope I don''t have to go through multiple Kindles before I get a good one. I'll tell you what - I won't be putting any skins on it until I'm sure it's OK.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Annalog said:


> My first Kindle 2 had the sun fading issue. The text in about 1/3 of the screen was significantly faded with 1/6 of the screen completely faded on the first page turn or page refresh in the sunlight. I re-tested over the course of one day at temperatures from 45 to 80 degrees F and had consistent fading. I did not have consistent fading on an overcast day. CS sent me a replacement and that Kindle does not have the sun fading issue.


Good news, Annalog. I hope I get as lucky and only have to go through one replacement.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

sbell1 said:


> Only had my K2 for two days and it has to go back. I checked it yesterday (clouds and sun) and the text faded somewhat but I decided I could live with that. Today it is very sunny and the text becomes unreadable! Amazon is shipping a new one out today. I hope it doesn't turn into the 3 or 4 replacements that some have gone through!
> 
> Thanks to the info on this board that was one of the first things I checked.


I also am hoping to get lucky and only have to do the replacement thing once!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i just tested my kindle 2 in direct bright sun and there was no indication of fading while turning pages or not.  i never read in direct sunlight so i wouldn't have known of this issue had it not been mentioned in forums. evidently this problem affects a huge number of units, including the replacements so obviously they aren't being tested prior to shipment.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I just checked mine again this morning. 
I'm in Southeastern NC, it's a warm 61 degrees, FULL sun on my back deck and no fading issues. I made sure I got some glare on the screen to make sure I had the full effect.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I had definite fade issues with my Kindle - almost a total washout within a few pages.  Amazon sent a replacement, but I need some advice.  It doesn't do a total fade, but if I cover half of the screen I can tell a difference.  The side in the sun is a little lighter and some of the letters seem thinner.  When I call up the menu the letters are not always the good solid black, it's almost like someone had randomly lightly run an eraser across some of them.  People are saying that a "perfect" no fade is possible.  Mine is really close, so am I expecting too much?  Is there anyone who can cover half of their screen, turn the page and see absolutely no difference?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

vg said:


> I had definite fade issues with my Kindle - almost a total washout within a few pages. Amazon sent a replacement, but I need some advice. It doesn't do a total fade, but if I cover half of the screen I can tell a difference. The side in the sun is a little lighter and some of the letters seem thinner. When I call up the menu the letters are not always the good solid black, it's almost like someone had randomly lightly run an eraser across some of them. People are saying that a "perfect" no fade is possible. Mine is really close, so am I expecting too much? Is there anyone who can cover half of their screen, turn the page and see absolutely no difference?


I wish you hadn't asked that!  I just did the test you requested with the font on the smallest size. (EDIT: I chose the smallest font as I thought it would be easier to see the difference.) I covered the left side and the right side was uncovered. The result for me is that the letters on the uncovered side are slightly fainter and thinner while the letters on the covered side are the normal thickness and darkness. The fading on the uncovered side is consistent for all of the letters on that side. Now I am wondering also. 

EDIT: My test was at 10AM in Tucson, AZ. Very thin clouds over the sun but shadow on ground was sharp with good contrast.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

vg said:


> I had definite fade issues with my Kindle - almost a total washout within a few pages. Amazon sent a replacement, but I need some advice. It doesn't do a total fade, but if I cover half of the screen I can tell a difference. The side in the sun is a little lighter and some of the letters seem thinner. When I call up the menu the letters are not always the good solid black, it's almost like someone had randomly lightly run an eraser across some of them. People are saying that a "perfect" no fade is possible. Mine is really close, so am I expecting too much? Is there anyone who can cover half of their screen, turn the page and see absolutely no difference?


I did the half screen test last week during a rare sunny patch, and saw absolutely no difference. I've had it in full sun a couple of times so far with no problems.

However, the Pacific Northwest in March/April is not the best time and location to be testing this. As someone else mentioned, if angle or intensity of sunlight has anything to do with this issue, we're not likely to see it until full summer. I'm travelling to Denver next week & hoping to test it there if the weather cooperates.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry Annalog - didn't mean to place doubts.  I was actually feeling better after your post that mine was okay and that there would be some difference because of the sun but that all of them did it.  Then VictoriaP posted and I'm right back at a quandry.  I do notice that the half page thing wasn't noticeable unless the sun was intense (I live in Southern CA).  I did it yesterday when it seemed sunny, but the sky wasn't totally cloudless and the page would look okay.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

That is OK, vg. I still don't feel too bad as the fading, for me, seems completely even over the part of the screen in the sunlight. I am sure that is why I did not notice it on my previous test with the entire screen uncovered. Also, the fading was still not enough to prevent the reading of the text, even at the smallest font. The faded text reminded me of the text before the 2.0.2 upgrade.

With the Kindle I returned, there were patches that were completely faded and the fading on the rest of the page became more faded with streaks growing with each successive page turn. That did not happen with this recent test.

Anna


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Whew - glad to know I haven't stressed you out.  And I think you are making me feel better about mine - your description is like what I have so maybe I should just let it go.


----------



## duck833 (Mar 29, 2009)

Am heading from the Pacific Northwest next week to Scottsdale for a couple of weeks.  Will give the Kindle a good test around the pool while I work on a few rays and some more skin cancer.  Will report back next Friday or Saturday.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Well, preliminary tests seem to indicate that my second replacement K2 may be a good one. It's still a bit cloudy out and I tested my original K2 along side the latest replacement. While the sun poked through the clouds, I checked both and could see my original K2 fading while the replacement was rock solid.
> 
> I still need to wait for some bright sun to be totally convinced. It's been cloudy all week and supposed to rain tomorrow so I'm hoping it will get sunnier today.
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed and will report back when I'm convinced either way.


Hope you finally got a good one, Trekker.

Update on my saga: My replacement is being replaced. It did not fade in the sun as rapidly as the original, but definitely faded some and menus became 'grainy'. Not only that, but the replacement 1 had much lighter text than the original when inside under normal lighting conditions. In other words, my original had nice dark text and a lighter screen than the replacement but it just couldn't be used in the sun at all - I mean illegible.

I don't understand why, if Amazon hasn't identified the problem, they just keep shipping them out (new or refurbs?) on the chance one of them might be good. At what point would they refund my money (I originally contacted them about light text before my 30 days was up) and call it quits or tell me I'm stuck with whatever problem the replacement has? I'm a long-time Amazon customer and one of their greatest fans, but I'm very disappointed in them on this one.

All I want now is a Kindle 2 that works and keeps working.

Upset,
DD


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Good for you, Trekker. I hope my second replacement works as well. I removed my DecalGirl skin from my original. It takes a lot of time and patience. Some tips:

Peel off a little at a time and, while pulling, hold the piece you're peeling close to the Kindle where it is still stuck. Don't try to grab it on the starting edge and just pull the whole thing off.

If it stretches _a little_ gentle heat from a hairdyer seems to help bring it back into shape.

Good luck.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

My second Kindle seems to be a keeper! No fade in direct sunlight today. Compared side by side before I boxed up my original for return. I could see immediate fade on the original. I kept taking my replacement outside today...just double checking and it is fine.

Now comes my screensavers and skin to make it mine!

Thanks for all the *great* info on this board.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

great news, sbell1. Hope you continue to enjoy your KIndle and KindleBoards.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

ok - here is my question - I developed an allergy to the sun - so the chance that I would ever be in direct sunlight is pretty slim (not worth the consequences) Do you all think I should still test it?  I do use a full spectrum light next to my chair - think it is worth putting it directly under that light and trying it? 

I really don't like summer at all - even in the car I have problems and walking from the car to the store sucks -- this from someone who used to live outdoors - fishing, biking, hiking, skiing etc.  I am turning into a creature of the night    It is even harder on the husbeast who has lost his partner in things and the captain of the boat so he could fish


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I certainly wouldn't make yourself sick testing it, and it sounds like it won't be much of an issue for you, but since you're actually having to ask this it sounds that you're a lot like me.  You'll sit and worry your Kindle isn't as good as it can be until you test it, but you're also scared to try in the case that it -is- one with the problem.  I just got the nerve (and the sunlight) to check mine today, and am now relieved to say mine wasn't one of the bad ones.

I suggest for your sanity that you at least have someone go out and test it for you.  I know I would be relieved in knowing (and am relieved in knowing) my Kindle has no obvious defects.  It seems like artificial light isn't an issue for whatever reason... maybe it has something to do with UV rays?  Not only will we have skins on our Kindles, but sunglasses too!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

rho said:


> ok - here is my question - I developed an allergy to the sun - so the chance that I would ever be in direct sunlight is pretty slim (not worth the consequences) Do you all think I should still test it? I do use a full spectrum light next to my chair - think it is worth putting it directly under that light and trying it?
> 
> I really don't like summer at all - even in the car I have problems and walking from the car to the store sucks -- this from someone who used to live outdoors - fishing, biking, hiking, skiing etc. I am turning into a creature of the night  It is even harder on the husbeast who has lost his partner in things and the captain of the boat so he could fish


rho, I have a full spectrum light by my chair too. Held my Kindle that fades in the sun right near it (not too close!). It had no effect but the sun sure did.

I would have someone test it for you so you would know. Even if you don't read in the sun, when you pay that kind of money for a product, every feature should function properly even if you don't use all of them.

It only took a few seconds for mine to fade. I guess some take longer, so don't take any risks with your health.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks - I will wait for a sunny day and see if hubby will go out with it -- or if I decide that he might drop Minerva (hey the man managed to felt a pair of handknit socks and a mobius I knit yesterday) I'll cover up and go do it myself for a few minutes -- but not till we get back from our annual trip to Ocean City Md   - during which I will get too much sun no matter what I do (heck last year I stayed in the deep shade under the second floor deck and had to almost yell to talk to everyone in the sun and I still had a reaction - on my the only part of me exposed - the little v left from a shirt on my chest) I hope for high 60's  and really overcast while we are down there so I can be comfortable and covered - while everyone else wants sun sun sun lol


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

rho said:


> Thanks - I will wait for a sunny day and see if hubby will go out with it -- or if I decide that he might drop Minerva (hey the man managed to felt a pair of handknit socks and a mobius I knit yesterday) I'll cover up and go do it myself for a few minutes -- but not till we get back from our annual trip to Ocean City Md  - during which I will get too much sun no matter what I do (heck last year I stayed in the deep shade under the second floor deck and had to almost yell to talk to everyone in the sun and I still had a reaction - on my the only part of me exposed - the little v left from a shirt on my chest) I hope for high 60's and really overcast while we are down there so I can be comfortable and covered - while everyone else wants sun sun sun lol


That's too bad about your sun issues. Enjoy your trip to OC though. We live in MD during the summer and my son has a place in OC, so I know it well.

I saw a demo on how to do a mobius wrap. So cool! It's on my long list of things I want to try.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

DD said:


> That's too bad about your sun issues. Enjoy your trip to OC though. We live in MD during the summer and my son has a place in OC, so I know it well.
> 
> I saw a demo on how to do a mobius wrap. So cool! It's on my long list of things I want to try.


We go down for the Ward Foundation Championship (have been going for probably 28 yrs) and stay in the same place every year so we call it our time share even though it isn't - it is just cottages the hotel has. The funny thing is we live a mile from the ocean and maybe 4 miles from the bay and where to we go as a get away -- the ocean and bay hehehe

I learned the mobius from Cat Bordhi in a class - - that woman has an amazing mind - fun class too


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you to Trekker for calling our attention to this problem and showing us how to test for it.

See my sunfading update here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6898.msg140790.html#msg140790


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Glad to hear you finally got a good one! It took me 3 tries too.


Yes, I'm so happy. Now, I'm not saying the light text isn't an issue. But that's separate from the fading problem, I think. The fading made mine totally unreadable. The light text is a nuisance that should be fixed.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Trekker, thank you so much for giving us detailed instructions on how to do this.  

I have been afraid to try it, because I didn't want to have to get a new Kindle.  But it was a gorgeous, sunny day in Central VA & I decided it was time to check it out.

My Kindle does not have the fading issue.  YEAH!!!!  I had the sun's rays shining directly on the screen & paged forward many pages & did not see any fading.  Then, just to be sure, I coverered half the screen and repeated the test. Everything looked fine.

It is such a relief to know that mine has a good screen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Supercrone said:


> Don't forget that a bunch of K1s had this problem, too, so it seems to be a screen problem and not a K2 problem, unlike the contrast that some people are having issues with (not me). I wonder if the other e-readers that use the same screen have had this, too? If this poll gets enough participation, it'll be interesting to see what the percentages actually are. I have a gut feeling it's rarer than it appears to be.


I hadn't heard this. Anyone here on the boards have this problem with a K1? Mine is fine, I read it in the sunshine all the time!

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

My Klassic has no problems with the sun.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The only time I had a fading problem in my K1 was last summer. . .but it was in the upper 80's outside and I figured the thingy was just getting too warm with the sun shining on it  It wasn't the first time I'd had it in the sun, just the warmest day. . .there is an optimal operating temperature range, after all.  I've had it out several times in the last couple of days when it's finally gotten warm enough to be outside just sitting, and everything was great.

Ann


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I hadn't heard this. Anyone here on the boards have this problem with a K1? Mine is fine, I read it in the sunshine all the time!
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I distinctly remember it because it came up on the Amazon board during the first month (Aug. 0 that I had my K1. Someone reported it, and then everyone ran out and tested theirs, and several others at least found the problem. It was nowhere near as many as seem to have it with the K2, at least among those on the Amazon board, but it did happen. That's why I said it doesn't seem to be K2 specific. I imagine the thread is still there if anyone is interested in looking for it. My K1 has never had the problem.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting.  I didn't get Eleanor the Kindle until November 08, so missed that discussion!  I'll have to do research.

Betsy


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Ok...I'm curious to see the percentage of K2's that may have an issue with the text fading in the sunlight. Here is a quick and simple test which should only take a few seconds.
> 
> 1) Make sure it's sunny out - no clouds hiding the sun.
> 2) Take your K2 outside, open a page in any book, angle it so that the sun's rays are directly on the K2's display and start turning pages.
> ...


Thanks for the pictures, Trekker. My first Kindle was like your 2nd set of pictures. The first replacement was like the first set - not as bad but still there.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My first Kindle was worse than the second set of pictures; my second is better than the first set. I only notice the fading with the 1/2 screen test. I am planning on waiting a while to see if it changes.
Anna


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Mine fades a little bit but not enough for me to ask for a replacement.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

It finallly got nice enough this weekend for me to take Ginger out on the deck to read for a few hours. I am very happy to say I lucked out and experienced no fading!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I finally got out in the daylight to check my Kindle 2 at lunch today and it fades on the left 1/3 of the screen. Considering I've already had 2 replacements for defects in the case (loose corner squeaking) I'm not sure I want to take a chance and send it back. I'll have to think about it a bit. 

EllenR


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

EllenR said:


> I'm not sure I want to take a chance and send it back. I'll have to think about it a bit.


Send it back, it will make you crazy in the summer.


----------



## Stefano (Apr 14, 2009)

My first Kindle 2's screen went very dark after one hour in the sun.  It was unreadable and stayed that way.  My replacement Kindle 2 fades as soon as sunlight hits it.  Since I am working in Afghanistan it is a hassle getting a replacement so I am just going to read in the shade.


----------



## Basketmaker Amy (Apr 1, 2009)

My first Kindle 2 faded dramatically in the sun.  My replacement is working great!


Amy


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Stefano said:


> My first Kindle 2's screen went very dark after one hour in the sun. It was unreadable and stayed that way. My replacement Kindle 2 fades as soon as sunlight hits it. Since I am working in Afghanistan it is a hassle getting a replacement so I am just going to read in the shade.


That was what I was thinking of doing. The Kindle is otherwise fine and I live in Seattle, so sun is only an issue a few months of the year. LOL

Honestly, I'm afraid if I keep complaining and asking for replacement Kindles they might close my account for excessive returns. I hope that was just one guy being snotty and not the true way Amazon responds. I send stuff back all the time but never have had to repeatedly send the same thing back!

EllenR


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

This is the response I got:

"Hello,

I'm sorry your Kindle isn't working. Please give us a call so we can try some 
real-time troubleshooting and see if you need a replacement.

You can reach us by phone directly by calling 1-866-321-8851 or using the 
Contact Us option in the right-hand column of our Kindle Support pages at:"

I don't need troubleshooting and I don't want to spend time on the phone AGAIN with CS. ::sigh::

Now I am not in a good mood.

EllenR


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

From what I've been reading, K2s almost have as many problems (with fading, freezing, etc.) as Xbox 360s do with RROD.  

I'm not sure I would ever want one.  It scares me to think about spending $359 on a device only to have it mess up repeatedly.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> From what I've been reading, K2s almost have as many problems (with fading, freezing, etc.) as Xbox 360s do with RROD.
> 
> I'm not sure I would ever want one. It scares me to think about spending $359 on a device only to have it mess up repeatedly.


To be honest, this is a quality control issue for Amazon. There are plenty of Kindles out there with no problems at all. I think that wherever these things are being made needs a lesson in quality control. However, I would not hesitate to do it all over again in spite of that. I adore my Kindle. I just want one that works correctly.

EllenR


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

EllenR said:


> This is the response I got:
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> ...


That's a form response. Got the same exact one. I would never hesitate to return a $360 item that doesn't work properly for fear that Amazon would cut me off. In fact CS told me that they would keep sending Kindles til I got one that works.

As far as the quality control issue is concerned, quality control can be superb but if they're not testing them in real sunlight, there's no way they can see the problem. I actually had a CS rep tell me to hold my Kindle up to an indoor lamp to see if it fades. He didn't understand that it was a direct sunlight only problem.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

You are definitely right, it is only a direct sunlight issue. As soon as the clouds come over the page reappears as if by magic! It's a mostly cloudy day here but I did find a few patches of sun to take pics in case CS wanted proof. I called, and they were just dandy about it, as always.  A new Kindle is on its way and we will give it another try. I am bummed out though, because I have a screen protector and my Decalgirl skin on just perfect on this one! I thought I had gotten through all the problems when I got one that didn't have a loose cover.

:::sigh:::

Ah well, at least CS is nice and helpful.

EllenR


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

Since I will be going to Hawaii in 2 weeks I decided to do the fade in the sun check. My K2 (had it for about 2 weeks) has the fade in sunlight problem! I had CS call me and a replacement is on the way. Should have it by Tuesday. Will update this when I get replacement.

April 29th update: I got my replacement K2 yesterday. It's bright and sunny here in Southern California (Irvine) and took my K2 out for the fade test at lunch. Absolutly no fading - YEA!

RAM


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

RamTheHammer said:


> Since I will be going to Hawaii in 2 weeks I decided to do the fade in the sun check. My K2 (had it for about 2 weeks) has the fade in sunlight problem! I had CS call me and a replacement is on the way. Should have it by Tuesday. Will update this when I get replacement.


Hope you have better luck with this one and have a great time in Hawaii!


----------



## bg816am (Mar 3, 2009)

Mark me up for a badly faded K2 in sunlight...I haven't had a chance to try it out in sunlight until today (first really nice day up here in MA) and I had to ALT-G every time I turned the page to refresh   I'm off to email Amazon customer service now, as I am taking a beach vacation at the end of next month.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

bg816am said:


> Mark me up for a badly faded K2 in sunlight...I haven't had a chance to try it out in sunlight until today (first really nice day up here in MA) and I had to ALT-G every time I turned the page to refresh  I'm off to email Amazon customer service now, as I am taking a beach vacation at the end of next month.


Too bad. Good luck with the next one. There are some out there without the problem. I got one on my third try.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, I am currently awaiting my fourth replacement Kindle. 

Kindle numbers 1 and 2 had a loose cover corner causing a squeaking noise. Kindle number 3 has no squeak but fades dramatically in the sunlight. Cloud comes over, no fading. Indoor light, no fading. It's the sun. Kindle number 4 has very mild sun fade but hung up on me one day which has never happened with the other 3. Awaiting Kindle number 5 right now, which for some strange reason didn't ship out for 2 days. Think they have low stock? It is due on Weds. I called on Sunday. I don't care enough to call back and ask why. Too busy this week.

I would have kept Kindle number 4 if it hadn't hung up on me so badly that one time. I wonder, was that an issue early on with the Kindle 2s? This one shipped with version 2.0 and recently updated itself to version 2.0.3. If I were sure it would never hang up on me again, I would probably keep the 4th one they sent me.

EllenR


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

My 3rd kindle just arrived but it's overcast today so I cannot test it.

First one - the screen washed out completely the instant the sun hit it

Second one - tested it and seemed fine. Few days later, reading outside & hit the next page button and the top half of the screen faded but was readable, but hit next page again & it all vanished. 

I debated whether to complain or not, but decided that I will probably be upset in summer if I can't read outside, so I called and they sent #3. If this one doesn't work, I will just give up and keep my #2 device. Really can't be bothered with the hassle of getting a 4th.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I've had my 3rd Kindle for 2 1/2 weeks now.  I did the sun test when it first arrived.  Seemed fine.  Today out in the sun, it faded! No mistaking it!  I'm so disappointed.  I called CS and they're sending a 4th one out.

This one is not fading as drastically as my first one or the second one, but it is definitely there and the fact that it got worse over a 2 1/2 wk. period makes me think it might continue to get worse.

I'm hoping that finally, the odds will be with me and I'll get a good one.  I was told yet again by CS that if they have to send 25 of them out, they will do it until I get a good one.  I questioned the CS person about if Amazon is aware of this problem and if they are sun-testing the replacements which are often returned and refurbed units.  Of course, he knew nothing about it.

This is very frustrating!


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

DD,

Mine did the exact same thing. My 2nd Kindle was fine for 2 1/2 weeks and then this Friday I noticed the fading on the
right third of the screen.  Why did it start now...and how paranoid will I be with my 3rd replacement. Checking every sunny day?!

Also, did you receive an email conformation yet. I talked to CS yesterday morning and they said would one day ship a replacement. Called again
today to make sure I was "in the system" and they stated I would receive an email "sometime" today. This seems unusual for Amazon not to email some type of conformation immediately.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Trekker said:


> That's disturbing to say the least. I need to try mine again as soon as we get some more sun. Of course it's been raining the past week and supposed to be cloudy the next few days.
> 
> Another thing that bothers me, when I returned my first replacement, I got an email saying they received it and my account was credited with the return. Not so with the second replacement. Tracking info says they received it on April 16th but I never got an email confirmation or the return credited. I called CS about it and they told me not to worry about it, I won't get charged for it. I'll be watching my credit card closely.


Always a good idea to do so. I just happened to notice that they failed to refund the last two overnight shipping charges on my credit card. When I called about this last replacement, I pointed that out and they fixed i t.

EllenR


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Trekker said:


> That's disturbing to say the least. I need to try mine again as soon as we get some more sun. Of course it's been raining the past week and supposed to be cloudy the next few days.
> 
> Another thing that bothers me, when I returned my first replacement, I got an email saying they received it and my account was credited with the return. Not so with the second replacement. Tracking info says they received it on April 16th but I never got an email confirmation or the return credited. I called CS about it and they told me not to worry about it, I won't get charged for it. I'll be watching my credit card closely.


Yes, I'm very disappointed. I thought I had a good one. The only one that makes this one half way legible in the sun is if I put the heaviest, boldest font hack on it (Helvetica BL). With the native font, I can't read it when it fades. I don't understand why Amazon doesn't address this problem. They just keep sending out new or refurb units that are not being tested for fading in the sun. I finally had one CS rep say yes, they were working on it but I'm not sure that's true. If this next replacement is not better, I just might give up and keep this one with the really bold font hack on it. And, then, part of me says keep trying because so many owners here say they got K2's with no fading problem at all (80%+ according to the recent poll). I don't know what to do. I'm sure not going to skin this next one. I've lost money on two skins already.

I had the same thing happen with billing on my second replacement. I called CS armed with the tracking info that said they received it. After some searching the CS rep found the evidence that they did receive it. I asked him to send me an email confirmation to that effect and he did but I will also be watching the credit card bill just in case.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

sbell1 said:


> DD,
> 
> Mine did the exact same thing. My 2nd Kindle was fine for 2 1/2 weeks and then this Friday I noticed the fading on the
> right third of the screen. Why did it start now...and how paranoid will I be with my 3rd replacement. Checking every sunny day?!
> ...


Yes, sbell1, I had to call a 2nd time because I still have not received an email confirmation with my return label or a shipping notice. CS assures me it is in the system. They are overnighting it, so this is strange. I've always gotten the email confirmations within minutes. At this rate, the Kindle will be here before the emails. I may have to call again today because we will be at a new address as of next Tues. and no one will be here to take delivery. Right now, I'm feeling very frustrated. This just seems to be too much hassle, especially since I paid $359 for it!


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Did about 20 page changes on my K2 in the middle of a sunny Georgia afternoon with no problem. But I think my screen is overall a little darker than what I see on their webpage. No issue with my fairly young eyes, and I've yet to see another Kndle to compare. Got it at the beginning of April.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> Did about 20 page changes on my K2 in the middle of a sunny Georgia afternoon with no problem. But I think my screen is overall a little darker than what I see on their webpage. No issue with my fairly young eyes, and I've yet to see another Kndle to compare. Got it at the beginning of April.


Did you try the test with half of the screen covered? If so, was there any difference between the covered and uncovered section of the screen after a page turn?


----------



## Faerie (May 1, 2009)

I was unaware of this issue until last week - I bought my Kindle 2 on April 20th and had to wait over a week for the cover to be delivered before I dared take it out of my house! Since then, it's been nothing but rain and overcast outside, so I can't test it. I would hate to get too attached only to find out that it has the fading text issue. Hoping the skies here in San Francisco clear up soon so I can test it!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

DD said:


> Yes, sbell1, I had to call a 2nd time because I still have not received an email confirmation with my return label or a shipping notice. CS assures me it is in the system. They are overnighting it, so this is strange. I've always gotten the email confirmations within minutes. At this rate, the Kindle will be here before the emails. I may have to call again today because we will be at a new address as of next Tues. and no one will be here to take delivery. Right now, I'm feeling very frustrated. This just seems to be too much hassle, especially since I paid $359 for it!


DD I agree. Something is going on over there. I've had 5 Kindle replacements now and the last few have been totally messed up with the unit not going out the same day, one time it was delayed a week!, and the emails not coming with the details. Like I said before, I also had 2 shipping charges that were not refunded. One time I got a Kindle that was actually dirty! The CS person I spoke to said none of this should be happening, so call and complain about it. I've been patient with them up until now and they have been very nice about it all.

Good luck,
EllenR


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

EllenR said:


> DD I agree. Something is going on over there. I've had 5 Kindle replacements now and the last few have been totally messed up with the unit not going out the same day, one time it was delayed a week!, and the emails not coming with the details. Like I said before, I also had 2 shipping charges that were not refunded. One time I got a Kindle that was actually dirty! The CS person I spoke to said none of this should be happening, so call and complain about it. I've been patient with them up until now and they have been very nice about it all.
> 
> Good luck,
> EllenR


I finally got ahold of CS this morning again and, sure enough, my replacement order has not gone through, so they placed another one. The CS rep told me that they have implemented a new system where the person that answers the phone does not initiate the replacement, but takes the call and then has to send it to another department that handles only replacements. I wonder if this is because they have so many returns to deal with. Well, he admitted, it's not working very well. Anyway, my replacement should be here tomorrow and I did get an immediate email with an order # and return label this time. I'll let you all know what happens with #4.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindle #4 'Out for Delivery' this morning!  Yay!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

DD, that explains a lot. I had a CS rep follow up for me on my order because I had 3 in a row that did not go through smoothly.

I did get my 6th Kindle 2 (5th replacement) and FINALLY have one that does not fade or squeak and updated immediately upon receipt.

I hope its battery holds out!

I'm calling the CS rep back on Monday to report in on this. I think I'll ask to speak to a manager about their new implementation method. It stinks. 

EllenR


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I just got off the phone with Amazon support. I will be getting a second replacement Kindle due to the fading in sunlight issue. The CS rep knew about the sun fade problem but thought the problem had been corrected on the newer Kindles. He also saw that I had preordered the DX and verified that I knew it was a preorder, that I knew the Kindle DX does not ship until summer, and that my credit card would not be charged until it shipped. (Since the preorder is for DH and his birthday is not until December, I expect that DH will get an early birthday present even if the DX does not ship until after summer ends.   )

The past few weeks it has seemed as if the print on my first replacement Kindle has been getting fainter and more difficult to read (smallest font size).  Originally this Kindle had only minor fading that was consistent over the entire screen (end of March). The fading was so minor that I had not noticed it until doing the sun test with half of the screen covered. When I tested it today (mid May) the fading was much more pronounced, especially on the left third of the screen.

Here is hoping that the next Kindle will fine.   

I will get to test putting the same BoxWave screen protector on a third Kindle. I am glad neither of my Kindles have had a skin or Velcro to remove.  My homemade cover uses corners instead of Velcro. 

Anna


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Annalog said:


> I just got off the phone with Amazon support. I will be getting a second replacement Kindle due to the fading in sunlight issue. The CS rep knew about the sun fade problem but thought the problem had been corrected on the newer Kindles. He also saw that I had preordered the DX and verified that I knew it was a preorder, that I knew the Kindle DX does not ship until summer, and that my credit card would not be charged until it shipped. (Since the preorder is for DH and his birthday is not until December, I expect that DH will get an early birthday present even if the DX does not ship until after summer ends.  )
> 
> The past few weeks it has seemed as if the print on my first replacement Kindle has been getting fainter and more difficult to read (smallest font size). Originally this Kindle had only minor fading that was consistent over the entire screen (end of March). The fading was so minor that I had not noticed it until doing the sun test with half of the screen covered. When I tested it today (mid May) the fading was much more pronounced, especially on the left third of the screen.
> 
> ...


I've reused the Boxwave. I just wash it in dish soap and warm water and shake it dry, not touching the "sticky" side except a little where your finger is holding it. Little timy droplets of water will not hurt. It actually makes it easier to smooth out. Clean the Kindle screen first and use the little card that came with the screen protector. It may not be quite as perfect as the first time - but it's close.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

DD said:


> I've reused the Boxwave. I just wash it in dish soap and warm water and shake it dry, not touching the "sticky" side except a little where your finger is holding it. Little timy droplets of water will not hurt. It actually makes it easier to smooth out. Clean the Kindle screen first and use the little card that came with the screen protector. It may not be quite as perfect as the first time - but it's close.


This particular Boxwave has been reused at least once already. It took me three attempts to put it on my first Kindle, primarily due to cat hair on first attempt. I agree that the tiny droplets of water help. I then moved it to my first replacement Kindle and it looked even better than the first time. I will remember to use the dish soap this time.  I expect that it will look almost as good on the third Kindle. Also, this time I will remember to put the extra space on the right side of the screen.


----------



## Ms Deb (Feb 23, 2009)

After two months of trouble free kindle use, I woke up one morning and my kindle refused to leave it's screen saver status.  A half an hour later and a new kindle was being sent my way.  It worked perfectly - I thought.  After reading this thread I decided I would read outside and make sure my kindle didn't suffer from this mysterious sun fading issue.  My first kindle didn't.  I live in Las Vegas, so finding a sunny day is not a problem.  Outside by the pool I go, and I finally understand what you all are all talking about.  When I turned the page, the text just faded out - It got lighter with every page turn until the top half of the page just faded out almost completely. Back to Kindle support I go, and they are sending out a replacement.  I am hoping this one works, I function best out of the twilight zone.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I am impatiently waiting for my second replacement Kindle to finish charging so that I can take it outside to check to see if it has the sun fading issue. I might need to wait until tomorrow to check it. I will wait to transfer the books until after the sun fading issue test.

This Kindle arrived with version 2.0.2 while the Kindle I will be returning (first replacement) currently has version 2.0.3. My first replacement arrived with version 2.0.0 and it was a few days before it updated to 2.0.2. The Kindle 2 User's Guides are also different editions. The one I will be returning currently has the 3rd Edition while the one that just arrived has the 2nd Edition.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

The CS rep said on the phone that he thought the sun fade problem had been fixed. Maybe Amazon has added a new quality control step for the newer Kindles. So far each Kindle I have received has had a larger serial number than the previous one.

The second replacement Kindle finished charging. I used the charger from my first replacement and plan to keep that charger and cable. 

The second replacement Kindle appears to have passed the sun fade test, at least at 5 pm in Tucson, AZ. I will check again tomorrow at noon. 

It has passed the 3G Whispernet reception; both Kindles get the same number of bars at my office (4-5) in Tucson. Tonight I will check the 1G signal reception at home (rural AZ). 

I did not hear any squeaks when pressing on the various corners of the case. I will check all of the buttons after I get home.

Slight ghosting that is the most noticeable in the dark areas of screensaver images, especially Agatha Christie's dress. I had not noticed this on my previous Kindle but I went to the same page and then kept putting it to sleep until Agatha appeared. The ghosting is there, just slightly less noticeable. This is not a problem for me.

Smallest font size legible. Contrast OK and matches first replacement Kindle.

Did I miss any of the potential problems to add to the list to check?  

I am going to print the list of the items I purchased from Amazon and back up the Kindle with the sun fade issue before I transfer books and documents. 

If all goes well, I will pack up the first replacement in its original box, print out the return label, and send it back.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Annalog said:


> The CS rep said on the phone that he thought the sun fade problem had been fixed. Maybe Amazon has added a new quality control step for the newer Kindles. So far each Kindle I have received has had a larger serial number than the previous one.
> 
> The second replacement Kindle finished charging. I used the charger from my first replacement and plan to keep that charger and cable.
> 
> ...


Oh, I hope this is a perfect one for your because, as you know, when you get one it is so-o-o great. It was terrible when I was going through my "twilight zone" but well worth it now that I got a good one.

I agree with Trekker, however, this should not be happening.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

DD said:


> Oh, I hope this is a perfect one for your because, as you know, when you get one it is so-o-o great. It was terrible when I was going through my "twilight zone" but well worth it now that I got a good one.
> 
> I agree with Trekker, however, this should not be happening.


Hopefully no more of the Kindles with the sun fade issue will be shipped from Amazon. Unless a problem shows up in the future, it looks as if this second replacement is a good one.

Difference in text barely noticeable between shaded and unshaded areas of screen at noon when the temperature is 91 degrees Fahrenheit. (I think may be as it is close to the top of the operating range.) That was after several page turns and examining the result very closely. At first (and second) glance, I could not see a difference. Similar test with first replacement has very noticeable differences.

The 1X Whispernet test passed. The button test passed. The new replacement has updated itself to version 2.0.3. Samples have downloaded via Whispernet. Amazon samples and books not from Amazon and their note files have been transferred and indexed successfully. The Feedbook Download Guide updated from link in guide successfully. Kindles renamed successfully (from Kindle and from Web). Archived book downloaded successfully from Amazon, opened to the current page, and with bookmarks and notes. Book count verified. Both Kindles backed up.

Next steps:
Transfer Boxwave screen protector.
Remove books from old Kindle and deregister
Pack older Kindle in original box and return to Amazon

Yeah!!!


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Any official explanation for the fading issue? I'm glad it got fixed at last. I take it as a promise that newly shipped kindles will not be affected. My sister wants one too and she's nervous beyond measure because of this.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

happyblob said:


> Any official explanation for the fading issue? I'm glad it got fixed at last. I take it as a promise that newly shipped kindles will not be affected. My sister wants one too and she's nervous beyond measure because of this.


There is a reference to an explanation at http://kindleworld.blogspot.com/search/label/sunlight%20test but that was someone writing what CS had told them.

Instead of being nervous about the sun fade issue, I would just recommend not purchasing any newspapers or magazines from Amazon for a Kindle until after checking to make sure the Kindle does not have any known problems. Also, don't put accessories such as a skin on Kindle until it checks out as OK. Other than newspapers and magazines, all other content I know about can be transferred fairly easily from one Kindle to another. Non-DRM items can be copied, DRM items from Amazon can be re-transferred. I reorganized my checklist below for checking Kindle DX when it arrives for DH.

Checklist:

Case:
Solid, 
no squeaks, 
all buttons work 

Screen:
Contrast OK (Version 2.0.2 or later), 
no sun fading (passes split screen test) within operating temperature range, 
minor ghosting, if any

Whispernet:
Works in areas listed in current Amazon Whispernet map (test in 3G and 1X if possible), 
can download sample, 
can access Wikipedia

Battery and Charger:
Kindle charges, 
light on Kindle shows either amber or green when cable plugged in (test both outlet and USB), 
battery life as expected (shortest when indexing or Whispernet 1X, longer with Whispernet 3G, longest with Whispernet off)

Other Kindle features:
Home lists documents on Kindle, 
Documents readable, 
Font size change works, 
Text-to-Speech works (K2 and DX), 
Search works, 
... 

Return:
Remove any accessories, 
Back up personal content to computer, 
Transfer personal content to new Kindle, 
Verify personal content on new Kindle, 
Edit personal info (name, e-mail, etc.) to clear personal info on old Kindle, 
Edit personal info (name, e-mail, etc.) to add personal info on new Kindle, 
Deregister old Kindle, 
Remove any remaining personal content and info from old Kindle, 
Print pre-paid shipping label, 
Pack old Kindle as requested by Amazon in original box so can keep new box with matching serial, 
Ship defective Kindle to Amazon. 


EDIT: Updated to include return information. Updated to clarify about removing personal information and content.


----------



## RJC5XTC (May 8, 2009)

I am rather confused.  I read about the sun fade issue and it matched what was going on with my Kindle 2.  I tested multiple times with difference books and the sun fade wasn't 100%.  Sometimes it would be there, sometimes it wouldn't.

I called Customer Service and they had me do a hard boot and it seems like that may have "cured" the issue.  I am going to Jamaica in a few days for a week and certainly hope it is fixed.  I am pretty sure I will know one way or the other when I get back.

Could it be possible that a software update included something that could have fixed this problem?

Robert


----------



## poo (May 19, 2009)

well that sucks! so i guess you have to buy the bigger "better" one to avoid this problem? is this a problem with the newest modle ? doase any one know! thanks in advance


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Annalog said:


> . . .Instead of being nervous about the sun fade issue, I would just recommend not purchasing any newspapers or magazines from Amazon for a Kindle until after checking to make sure the Kindle does not have any known problems. Also, don't put accessories such as a skin on Kindle until it checks out as OK. Other than newspapers and magazines, all other content I know about can be transferred fairly easily from one Kindle to another. Non-DRM items can be copied, DRM items from Amazon can be re-transferred. I reorganized my checklist below for checking Kindle DX when it arrives for DH.
> 
> Checklist:





Great checklist, Annalog !


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> Great checklist, Annalog !


Thanks ArtsAndHistoryFan. It seemed a good idea to capture it while it was all fresh in my mind.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

poo said:


> well that sucks! so i guess you have to buy the bigger "better" one to avoid this problem? is this a problem with the newest modle ? doase any one know! thanks in advance


Look at the poll at the top of this thread. You have a good chance to get a good one. Although it took me 5 tries to get a good one, I wouldn't let that stop me from buying another Kindle 2 or a KDX if I wanted one. Now that the problem is known, you could test for the problem and return it within 30 days, no questions asked.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8574.0.html

I'm in the replacement club x_X;

I'm just hoping after it gets sunny out tomorrow I'll be able to test the latest replacement and see if it fades or not; and if it does I actually worried about what my next call to Amazon will be like! Do I start out by saying, "Yeah, I know looking at my record I have had a ton of Kindle Issues but the first two had sun fade, the third couldn't hold a charge, the fourth's prev button stuck, the fifth had bad contrast AND sun fade, the next had perfect contrast but terrible sun fade and the latest one had no sun fade but terrible contrast, and I know it's crazy that I've been having so many Issues that I don't know what to tell you, and customer reps before you have assured that I would be sent as many as it takes until I get a Kindle that works properly...."

x_X


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

DD said:


> Look at the poll at the top of this thread. You have a good chance to get a good one.


I wonder if the poll has been updated by people once they got a replacement. In other words, if someone originally voted that there was an issue, but got another one without one, and then revoted, doesn't that throw off the results? I mean, sure, you eventually got a good one (and thank goodness), but it took you five tries, for example. I'm not sure I could handle the frustration.

I guess my question is, does the poll accurately reflect the chance of getting a good one on the first try?


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Lol, in that case I'd have to vote four more times for the first option >_<;


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

Hi--I'm new.  I found this site because I had the problem at lunch today (my first day with my Kindle!)  I got back and googled "kindle 2 text problems fade fading".  I love my new toy but I am so sad that it already has issues.  I hope I can get the new one soon before I go on vacation.  I will have to have my DH call tomorrow since he's the one that ordered it for me.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

liannallama said:


> Hi--I'm new. I found this site because I had the problem at lunch today (my first day with my Kindle!) I got back and googled "kindle 2 text problems fade fading". I love my new toy but I am so sad that it already has issues. I hope I can get the new one soon before I go on vacation. I will have to have my DH call tomorrow since he's the one that ordered it for me.


Hi, liannallama, and welcome to Kindleboards. Amazon usually overnights replacements so you could have it very soon but I would call as soon as possible. I know how disappointed you must feel. Some of us (including me) have had to go through multiple replacements before we got a good one. So, don't let CS tell your husband the problem doesn't exist. Good luck.


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

We were on a cruise down to Panama a few weeks ago and both I and my wife have one of the first K2s to come out. Neither one showed any fading even after a couple of hours in the intense close-to-the-equator sun.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

dcom said:


> We were on a cruise down to Panama a few weeks ago and both I and my wife have one of the first K2s to come out. Neither one showed any fading even after a couple of hours in the intense close-to-the-equator sun.


You're very lucky. I would really have been upset if I were on a cruise and couldn't read my Kindle!


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

DD said:


> You're very lucky. I would really have been upset if I were on a cruise and couldn't read my Kindle!


It was my first cruise with the Kindle and it was awesome. We both read the same book about the Panama Canal so we had a lot of history about it before getting to traverse it. I'll never go on another cruise without the K.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

I got my 2nd Kindle today and it appears to be free from sun fade.  It was late so I will have to try it at noon when the sun is bright to make sure!  Yahoo!


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

Whew!  It was sunny today at lunch so I gave it a real test and it looks like K2 is a Go!  I was scared after the stories I read, LOL!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

liannallama said:


> Whew! It was sunny today at lunch so I gave it a real test and it looks like K2 is a Go! I was scared after the stories I read, LOL!


Wonderful! I'm so happy for you. That's how I felt when my 5th one was OK!


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Well, I got my Kindle on May 27th and today was the first time I took it outside in sun (since it's been raining every day this week it seems like). It was about 75F outside and I just held it up towards the sun and it began to fade, I didn't even have to turn a page. I even tried placing like 1/2 of it in direct sun, and the other half in the shade and it was noticeably faded on the right side that was in sunlight while the left side was fine. When I moved it back towards the shade and turned a page, it was fine. And I've been reading tonight on it at home and it's perfect.

However, I AM NOT HAPPY. I leave for a month long stay in Rome in 14 days, so I doubt I have time to call and get a replacement one. I guess I can when I get back in August? Do you get a new or refurbished one if you trade it out? 

I had really hoped that this problem was resolved. DO you think there might be software upgrades to fix this in the future, or is it an internal e-ink problem that software wouldn't fix?


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry about your fading problem - I know it's frustrating.

You can, however, probably have it replaced before you leave.  Call Kindle Customer Service.  They usually overnight out a replacement, and you don't have to return yours until the replacement arrives.  Two weeks should be plenty of time to have it replaced.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

JetJammer said:


> Sorry about your fading problem - I know it's frustrating.
> 
> You can, however, probably have it replaced before you leave. Call Kindle Customer Service. They usually overnight out a replacement, and you don't have to return yours until the replacement arrives. Two weeks should be plenty of time to have it replaced.


Jetjammer is right. Make sure to tell them about your upcoming trip and they will overnight a replacement to you. You will have plenty of time. Good luck.


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

I just found out that my K1 fades in the light too.  I called Amazon yesterday and I should get the new one on Monday.  I was really surprised that she could get it to me by Monday.  Since I live out in the boondocks.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I was going to link to this thread in another post & just noticed that the instructions for the sun fade test were deleted by the OP. That is a shame.

It is good that some people quoted the initial post in their replies.  I appreciated the detailed instructions in order to determine that my Kindle did not fade in the sun.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info! I thought I would have to send mine back before I was sent another one, but it sounds quicker and easier than I thought. Yeah, a bit bummed I'll probably have to re-order my skin, but now I know to wait and test it in the sun before I stick a skin on it. I'll be calling them tomorrow morning, thank you!


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

No sun fade with the Kindle DX.  I think Amazon is using better eInk.  Maybe they should replace the old eInk in the earlier Kindles with the new technology instead of refurbishing them and sending them out again hoping they will not be returned.  I think Amazon is recirculating the "bad" Kindles and having fun doing it.  Just my opinion and not based on fact.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I just received my 3rd replacement and it is a new Kindle. I was upset when I opened the box and took it out. The normal screen telling you to plug it in was visible. All that was showing was the silver start up indicator, but it wasn't moving. I plugged it in and nothing. I called CS and they had me slide the button and hold for 25 seconds and then let go. It took a few seconds and it then started. The text is crisp and the background is lighter. Can't believe the difference between my original and this one. 

I took it outside with one of the other replacements, stood in the direct sunlight and turned several pages on both. The new one doesn't fade at all, the last replacement faded instantly. I waited a while and kept turning pages and there was no sun fade that I could see. I don't know if I'll take it out in direct sunlight that much, but I'll check it for the next 30 days.


----------



## RJ Noble (Aug 5, 2009)

My K2 that I received just under 30 days ago shows sun fade. I took it out on the deck and held it so the sun was directly on it and the text faded on the left side as pages were turned.  Oddly enough, though, if I was to merely position the Kindle in the shadow of my head and turn a page, the text was instantly dark and crisp. Move the Kindle into the sun and turn a page and it was instantly faded. I don't generally read in the sun, but if this much is wrong with it now, I didn't want to wait for more problems.

I called CS and they are sending a replacement tomorrow with out any hassle.  I asked if it would be a new one because it was about 29-30 days from when I received my original and he told me he wasn't sure and that decision would be made by another department.

Is there any way to see if it is a refurb? I'll be sure to check the new one out in the sun as soon as it is charged.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

If it is refurbished Kindle there will be a green dot on the box. If you are within the 30 days you should get a new one.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

While I try not to have it facing direct sunlight, I've been reading my K2 outside on the weekends all summer. Am I probably safe from the fading issue? It seems to be something that happens right away, but I'm getting nervous.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

4Katie said:


> While I try not to have it facing direct sunlight, I've been reading my K2 outside on the weekends all summer. Am I probably safe from the fading issue? It seems to be something that happens right away, but I'm getting nervous.


You should be safe. Normally starts right away. With my first K2 there was no sun fade, but the text started fading when reading for long periods of time inside. I took it outside and it didn't fade like the K2s that I received that did have the sun fade problem.


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

I received my fourth K2 a couple of days ago. It is a great improvement. The contrast is better than the others – and most important – no lightening of the text as I read (First and Third K2 did this, second had sun fade).

Finally got a chance today to test the sun fade – and it passed! I think even if it did not I would have kept this one – since 98% of the time I would not have been in the sun. But thrilled it worked out.

Looks like I finally have my final K2. Now after being used on four K2’s – I think it’s time for a new skin!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

laura99 said:


> I received my fourth K2 a couple of days ago. It is a great improvement. The contrast is better than the others - and most important - no lightening of the text as I read (First and Third K2 did this, second had sun fade).
> 
> Finally got a chance today to test the sun fade - and it passed! I think even if it did not I would have kept this one - since 98% of the time I would not have been in the sun. But thrilled it worked out.
> 
> Looks like I finally have my final K2. Now after being used on four K2's - I think it's time for a new skin!


So happy for you. We had the same experience. I'm glad to know that someone else's did what my first K2 did and faded as I read. I am also on my 4th and I'm very happy with it. I couldn't believe the difference in the contrast.


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

Kathy said:


> So happy for you. We had the same experience. I'm glad to know that someone else's did what my first K2 did and faded as I read. I am also on my 4th and I'm very happy with it. I couldn't believe the difference in the contrast.


I was also surprised to not find others that had the fade as you read problem. I had it will all three previous K2's to an extent. It took me 3 months to turn in my first one as I thought it must be in my mind! So glad I did. Amazon has very inconsistent hardware, but at least their CS is great!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

laura99 said:


> I was also surprised to not find others that had the fade as you read problem. I had it will all three previous K2's to an extent. It took me 3 months to turn in my first one as I thought it must be in my mind! So glad I did. Amazon has very inconsistent hardware, but at least their CS is great!


My new one will get a workout this week. I'll be traveling for several hours and reading. I read about 2 hours last night and it stayed dark. I agree the CS does try to please you.


----------



## karlm (Jul 21, 2009)

It may be a silly question but how long does the fading last?


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

On two of my Kindles that faded as you read - it would last until you did a refresh. On the other it would clear it self up on the next page turn. I may have kept that one - but it was the one with Sun fade!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

karlm said:


> It may be a silly question but how long does the fading last?


On mine I would have to put the Kindle to sleep and wake back up before it would darken. The last 3 weeks even that didn't work. Everything was faded, even the screensavers. It was also getting blurry. On the sun fade ones, as soon as I came back in I could put it to sleep and wake up and it would be back.


----------



## ashash (Aug 12, 2009)

great poll!

thanks for the info.
keep it coming.







I love it.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

NO


----------

